# Twisted Kanthal



## chamberlane (29/10/15)

Can someone suggest a method of twisting wire that isn't dangerous? Has anyone used the Tesla Tool/Twister before?

I'm thinking I'll start with 28g twisted and might go to 29g or 30g after that. No idea how many strands or how tight or loose to be twisting, I guess I'll experiment.

I'm happy with parallel strands but twisted looks like it might be fun.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (29/10/15)

Take 2 equal lengths of wire. Give it a few twists at one end. Insert the twisted end into the chuck of a drill. Clamp the 2 loose ends together with a flat pliers. Spin the drill till the wire twists and twists, till it breaks off at one end. That'll be twisted nice and tight  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## blujeenz (29/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Insert the twisted end into the chuck of a drill.


Or a bit slower and "safer", use a small ryobi screwdriver and insert the 2 loose ends into the "chuck" then force a screwdriver bit into the chuck.
Hold the loop with pliers and you're good to go, tortoise style.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## stevie g (30/10/15)

Do it by hand improvise tools etc that's how I do it.


----------



## Puff Daddy (30/10/15)

Use a vice and a screwdriver and manually twist it if you want to be as safe as possible


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/10/15)

What do you guys mean by safe lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (30/10/15)

chamberlane said:


> method of twisting wire that isn't dangerous?





Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> What do you guys mean by safe lol



The OP wanted something, "not dangerous".


----------



## wazarmoto (30/10/15)

used this method and it worked for me. Though after that I was super lazy and just went and bought it twisted already. Relatively cheap


----------



## Keith Milton (30/10/15)

Just use the drill. Put the two strands together and manually twist the first portion. Then insert it into the chuck and twist, as easy as that.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/10/15)

chamberlane said:


> Can someone suggest a method of twisting wire that isn't dangerous? Has anyone used the Tesla Tool/Twister before?



The twister is a bit that clamps the wires which you then have to put in a drill. The tesla tool is for winding coils.

Heres 2 more options,

lockwire pliers, R198 of flamboyant frivolous spending if you arent working on bikes or cars.
good old hand drill, neat fast and cheap at a boot sale.


----------



## kev mac (30/10/15)

chamberlane said:


> Can someone suggest a method of twisting wire that isn't dangerous? Has anyone used the Tesla Tool/Twister before?
> 
> I'm thinking I'll start with 28g twisted and might go to 29g or 30g after that. No idea how many strands or how tight or loose to be twisting, I guess I'll experiment.
> 
> I'm happy with parallel strands but twisted looks like it might be fun.


Twisted wire is cool.If you have a T.C. mod try twisting a nickel-Kanthal mix,better conductivity and flavor imo.If you own a drill I say just use it to twist.Happy vapeing!


----------



## Christos (30/10/15)

My method is rather primitive and slow but it's by hand and not dangerous. 

I do have a cordless drill that I could use but it's downstairs and I'm lazy to fetch it. 

1. Cut about 50 cm of wire 
2. Fold wire in half. I usually loop it through a key in the door.
3. Twist the ends that are on the other side so that you can insert something like a screwdriver and turn it. 
4. Turn the screwdriver while keeping the wire in tension until it snaps. 

Pics of end result.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/15)

I still don't understand how using a drill to twist wire is seen as dangerous lol. Or how it is safer to twist by hand. What are the risks lol. I need to know lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (31/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I still don't understand how using a drill to twist wire is seen as dangerous lol. Or how it is safer to twist by hand. What are the risks lol. I need to know lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Power tools are no joke. 
Understandably there is nothing dangerous about twisting wire with a drill. 

I'm just lazy to fetch the drill. Also if I fetched it it would be reachable by my son and that would make it dangerous. 

I think OP is trying to be cautious and when he sees how tedious it is to wrap he will pull out the drill. 

I don't twist kanthal often because of said laziness so it's all good.


----------



## argief (31/10/15)

Curious: how many twists? @Yusuf Cape Vape suggests till it breaks? Is that the way to go? 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khan83 (31/10/15)

argief said:


> Curious: how many twists? @Yusuf Cape Vape suggests till it breaks? Is that the way to go?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


I just twist on a cordless drill till one of the ends snaps . Just have to make sure you keep tension on the wire because when the twist is nearing completion it has a tendency to want to fold in on itself . Also good to cut extra lengths of wire as it really shrinks down(_gets shorter than expected_) while twisting

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/15)

@argief twist it till it snaps bro. It doesn't snap in the middle. Snaps at the end. Keep good tension and you'll be good 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/15)

Christos said:


> Power tools are no joke.
> Understandably there is nothing dangerous about twisting wire with a drill.
> 
> I'm just lazy to fetch the drill. Also if I fetched it it would be reachable by my son and that would make it dangerous.
> ...


I use a cordless drill which lives on my Vape station, then my traveling Vape kit had a small hand still the size of a mod  but cool man I see your point bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## argief (31/10/15)

Thx guys, will give it a try. Don't think I twisted it enough the last time. Was afraid it would snap on the middle. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Christos (31/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I use a cordless drill which lives on my Vape station, then my traveling Vape kit had a small hand still the size of a mod  but cool man I see your point bro
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My vape station is in the kitchen and I already get moaned at by the wife if I leave the pliers hanging around.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/15)

Christos said:


> My vape station is in the kitchen and I already get moaned at by the wife if I leave the pliers hanging around.


I'm single  the joys of single life lmao 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (31/10/15)

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I'm single  the joys of single life lmao
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sucks to make your own food


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (31/10/15)

Christos said:


> Sucks to make your own food


I live with my parents  I'm the youngest son. Brothers are married. I'm still studying. I get my way haha 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

